# syslog is flooded by raid config

## bgm_weber

Hello,

my /var/log/messages is flooded by kernel with this message:

Mar 26 16:09:54 databunka kernel: RAID conf printout:

Mar 26 16:09:54 databunka kernel: --- level:6 rd:7 wd:7

Mar 26 16:09:54 databunka kernel: disk 0, o:1, dev:sdb1

Mar 26 16:09:54 databunka kernel: disk 1, o:1, dev:sdc1

Mar 26 16:09:54 databunka kernel: disk 2, o:1, dev:sdd1

Mar 26 16:09:54 databunka kernel: disk 3, o:1, dev:sdi1

Mar 26 16:09:54 databunka kernel: disk 4, o:1, dev:sdf1

Mar 26 16:09:54 databunka kernel: disk 5, o:1, dev:sdg1

Mar 26 16:09:54 databunka kernel: disk 6, o:1, dev:sdh1

this repeats all 5 secs. How can i disable this.

This is not when i use Kernel 3.2.9 (before) only now with kernel 3.3.0

Any ideas?

thank you

marko

----------

## lagalopex

I do have the same problem. sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.3.1

Every five seconds I get 8 identical entries (for one and the same raid).

I have 8 drives and 5 raids.

The raid that is printed containes 4 drives (plus 4 spare), is a raid6 and is used as rootfs.[/code]

----------

